# 7.2 upgrade issues



## Fusmu (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi there,

Here is a little description of what I want to do: I have a "gate" based on 7.2 with hardware RAID 1. I want to upgrade it directly to 9.1 via csup. Here are the steps that I'm doing:

Edit supfile:

```
host=cvsup1.us.freebsd.org
release=cvs tag=RELENG_9_1
```

After that I do `# make cleanworld && cleandir`
And when I do `# make buildworld` I got this:

```
/usr/src/kerberos5/tools/make-print-version/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/vers/make-print-version.c:1: error: bad value (core2) for -march= switch
/usr/src/kerberos5/tools/make-print-version/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/vers/make-print-version.c:1: error: bad value (core2) for -mtune= switch
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/kerberos5/tools/make-print-version.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/kerberos5/tools/asn1_compile.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/kerberos5/tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

I know that it's a big step from 7.2 to 9.1, I've try it several times on a VM and it went well, but to be a honest I really don't know what to expect on this machine (I've got IPsec, Bacula Director, DHCP, and a PF-based firewall).

So, could someone give me some advice of what I'm supposed to do to upgrade the system to 9.1?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 13, 2013)

Fusmu said:
			
		

> I have a "gate" based on 7.2 with hardware RAID 1. I want to upgrade it directly to 9.1 via csup. Here are the steps that I'm doing:
> Edit supfile:
> 
> ```
> ...


CVS is gone, dead and buried. You'll need to pull in the new sources via Subversion, using either devel/subversion or net/svnup.



> And when I do `# make buildworld` I got this:
> 
> ```
> /usr/src/kerberos5/tools/make-print-version/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/vers/make-print-version.c:1: error: bad value (core2) for -march= switch
> ...


This looks like you've fiddled with /etc/make.conf. Some committer really should put a "No user servicable parts inside" comment in that file. There's a slight possibility that the 7.2 compiler you're using to build 9.1 is too old to correctly process the source code of 9.1. In general, giant leaps like yours are better done as smaller steps. Often the release notes and handbook have specific advice for this process.

An alternative, which has the advantage of getting rid of any cruft laying around, is to do a clean install of 9.1 on a new system/VM and migrate all of your local services/applications over. That's what I did when jumping from 6.4 to 8.4.


----------



## kpa (Jul 14, 2013)

I think 7.2 does not understand the core2 setting for CPUTYPE or there's some conflict when building the 9.1 sources with that setting. Otherwise if you really want to do an upgrade without reinstalling you should first upgrade to 8.4, it's the highest version that can be upgraded to directly from a 7.X system. Then upgrade to 9.1.

There are user serviceable settings in make.conf(5) but you have to know which ones are and if you can use a global override or have to use the VARIABLE?=value form. Unfortunately the manual page does not tell you these things directly.


----------



## Fusmu (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the help!

It seems the old make.conf file has 
	
	



```
CPUTYPE=core2
```
 and I changed it to HAMMER. I think it will be better to listen to your advice and try them both (pure 9.1 installation with data migrate, and upgrade in little steps (7.2 -> 8.4 -> 9.0/9.1).

Once again thank you for the help and for the time that you spent.

Cheers.


----------



## Fusmu (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello again, 

After I successfully upgraded from 7.2 to 8.4(7.2->8.0->8.2->8.4), I try to update to 9.1 and the problems start from the boot process..

First the system didn't make the array (I'm using Intel hardware RAID) ar0, so I had to boot manually from one of the disks. When I load the system there was a couple of warnings:


```
warning: KLD '/boot/kernel/netgraph.ko' is newer than the linker.hints file
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
warning: KLD '/boot/kernel/rc4.ko' is newer than the linker.hints file
```

And now I don't have any connection outside my system (except OpenVPN connection to remote server outside my network, which is totally strange). I have ping to the gateway and the VPN server and that's all.

So, could you please give me some advice how to rebuild the raid and to restore my connection.

Thank you in advice,
Best regard.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2013)

The old ataraid(4) has been replaced by graid(8) in FreeBSD 9.

As far as the other problems, I recommend (after a full backup) removing customizations from /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf and doing a full buildworld/kernel/installworld cycle, followed by a delete-old and delete-old-libs.  That can break things that need to be rebuilt, but that is your current situation anyway.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2013)

Greetings,

I've been there (waiting a l-o-o-n-g time before up(dating/grading). I learned well the first time. The trick I found, it to perform the following after updating src/ports:

 READ /usr/src/UPDATING and /usr/ports/UPDATING
 make notes of anything important.
 if you _insist_ on CPU profiling _do_ read make.conf(5) -- there are also hints in /usr/src
After following all of the above:

```
cd /usr/src
make kernel-toolchain
make -DALWAYS_CHECK_MAKE buildkernel KERNCONF=<your-kernel-name-here>
make -DALWAYS_CHECK_MAKE installkernel KERNCONF=<your-kernel-name-here>
```

The `make kernel-toolchain` effectively performs a mini buildworld. It gives you a new enough environment to cope with all the new additions your target version provides. After a shutdown, and reboot, your environment should now be capable of seeing you through the remaining tasks at hand -- assuming you heed the pertinent information in UPDATING. 

Best wishes.

--chris


----------

